# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  FBTs & Coconut Fiber

## Faith

Before setting up my tank, the majority of people I spoke to said that coconut fiber would be the best substrate to put down in a 50/50 tank for my FBTs. I went ahead, laid it out and put them in. Less than two days later, the water is loaded with it, the FBTs are covered in it and so is everything else. Stupid question I guess but is this normal? I hadn't seen anyone else post here about how messy it is (I don't know why it didn't dawn to me that it would be.) I just feel bad for the little guys, they're constantly covered in it despite how often I clean the water & decor. Is there any other substrate out there that is better to use? I was told no coconut husk and no moss. I saw a few "liners" but wasn't sure if that was the best route either.

----------


## adinco

I have no idea. I don't use a substrate. I just use aquarium rocks. Hope you figure it out soon!

----------


## MantisMan

u need something that sticks to itself better, like peat moss or spaghmum moss

----------


## Faith

See, that's what I was thinking but what about the areas you put their food in on so they don't accidentally eat the moss? Do you leave that area bare or do something else? ty both for replying, I'm just stressing because it seems to irritate them.

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I've never kept FBTs, but would setting them up with leaf litter over the top of some ABG mix be beneficial?

----------


## MantisMan

they will be fine eating a little moss, if they eat gravel it's a different story...

----------


## Heather

Leaf litter or larger river rocks can help. You can use moss, just don't feed on loose moss. If you can get a solid patch of moss that'd be great. We used large rocks and a pad of terrarium rug, though I had to wash the rug every week bc they soiled it.

----------


## KingCam

Coco fiber is indeed messy.  Like Heather said, you can reduce the amount of contact with the coco fiber by laying down some leaf litter, large river rocks, or I even use those big chunks of "repti bark" to cover different areas.  

Also, live ground cover is great for securing the coco fiber.  I plant ivy & pothos directly in the coco fiber.  Then I add springtails to clean up mold & fungi.  Spot clean the poop.  Scrape off the top inch every month or so and re-apply, leaving the roots of your ground cover mostly unaffected.  

If your water is not filtered or aerated it should be changed every 2-3 days anyway, they're just throwing lots of dirt in there to remind you  :Wink: 

From what I understand sphagnum peat moss is not good for amphibians because it's overly acidic & can be irritating to their skin.

----------


## Faith

Ok, here's what I did. I left the coconut fiber in there, so I could keep my slope. Hubby bought me a moss terrarium pad, which I put on top of it (it fit perfectly.) On top of that, I have all my plants, decor, etc., so very little of it actually comes into contact with my guys. I actually feed them on the dock in the water (I noticed the other day and last night that when I opened the lid, all three came to the dock and waited patiently.) No crickets ventured to the moss side last night (due to the divider there) and those that barely touched the water were scooped up almost immediately. So gonna continue this way unless something changes. I do have a filter in my water area, so I'm good there. But I took out all the water and cleaned everything before putting the moss pad in there (looks brand new again.) They have actually ventured a little more this morning into the dry area since I put that down, they actually used their basking rock. So hopefully they're a bit happier now (I know I would be if I was no longer coated in all that fiber!) 

I do know I'll still have to keep an eye out for mold under the moss mat/on the fiber and all that. I read that somewhere else last night why researching using a mat with them.

----------


## Heather

Sounds good. Springtails would help  :Wink: . I love mine. They're like little janitors and eat the mold and anything decaying. If you'd like some I'll send you some. I have tens of thousands.

You've really done a great job, especially for your first tank  :Smile: .

----------


## Faith

Aww thank you Heather! That makes me so happy to hear, especially coming from you. How much does it cost to ship those? I haven't seen any for sale around here, nor do I know a lot about them. Do the toads ever eat them? I looked them up and they are some creepy looking critters! But anything to help out is OK in my book!

Speaking of doing well, eh, I am very worried about one of my guys. Matrix is now the smallest out of the three. He went from a vibrant green (and pretty fat) to very shriveled up looking and brownish/black in the past few days. Yesterday night he got his stomach full (the other two gobble so I pulled him aside to make sure he ate) and I've seen him go to the bathroom. But he's very sluggish (especially today) and doesn't even try to run when I picked him up (the other two haul butt in no time.) He feels...very soft and fragile, I can't explain it but when I cleaned the tank the other two felt tough and fat and he didn't at all. I was so afraid I was gonna hurt him. Any idea what might be causing this/what I can try? (btw, no idea if its a he/she, just wrote he since it was faster.)

----------


## Heather

Give him a nice lukewarm pedialyte and honey soak. The honey helps them to poop. 

Mix one part clear plain pedialyte to 10 parts dechlorinated or spring water. Add 2 or 3 drops of plain honey. Stir it up and put it into a nice soak bowl. Soak him for 15 minutes. It's like having a drink of hydrating vitamin water with a stool softener. 

You can do this once a day for a few days. You can even put the bowl in their enclosure. Remove it after his soak is done. It should only be deep enough for him to sit nicely in. It's okay if the others get in also.

----------


## Heather

I'm not sure how much the springtails cost to ship. I can find out if you'd like? I purchased mine from http://www.joshsfrogs.com, in case you'd like a better look. They are kinda gross, lol, but they do a good job. I feed mine cheerios and plain white rice...well, kinda...they eat they mold that grows on them. I did my colony as they said on their video, in charcoal. I have a ton extra. They just keep multiplying if you continue to feed the colony. My colony is in a clear Tupperware. The others are roaming around my tanks  :Wink: . 

You're welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## Faith

> Give him a nice lukewarm pedialyte and honey soak. The honey helps them to poop. 
> 
> Mix one part clear plain pedialyte to 10 parts dechlorinated or spring water. Add 2 or 3 drops of plain honey. Stir it up and put it into a nice soak bowl. Soak him for 15 minutes. It's like having a drink of hydrating vitamin water with a stool softener. 
> 
> You can do this once a day for a few days. You can even put the bowl in their enclosure. Remove it after his soak is done. It should only be deep enough for him to sit nicely in. It's okay if the others get in also.


The bowels could still be an issue even though I've seen him/her go to the bathroom both yesterday and today? I've looked up a lot of impacted frogs and he actually looks the opposite, like he's emancipated (sp.) But if that'll help him regardless, I'll make sure to get some first thing tomorrow!

----------


## Faith

> I'm not sure how much the springtails cost to ship. I can find out if you'd like? I purchased mine from Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store, in case you'd like a better look. They are kinda gross, lol, but they do a good job. I feed mine cheerios and plain white rice...well, kinda...they eat they mold that grows on them. I did my colony as they said on their video, in charcoal. I have a ton extra. They just keep multiplying if you continue to feed the colony. My colony is in a clear Tupperware. The others are roaming around my tanks . 
> 
> You're welcome .


Thanks, I'll check that out! Sounds like neat little critters, lol. I'll get anything to help  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

If you know he's pooping, you can skip the honey and just make the dilute pedialyte mixture. Check his poop. Do you see any worms in it?

----------


## Faith

Checked it both times (I remember from some other animals I had, that was one of the things to do), no worms and he went a good bit. Not bloody either. It's so odd because he looked nothing like that the first two days. But after that, he just got smaller and smaller (but he eats!) All he does now is soak, soak, soak.

----------


## MantisMan

my male toads dont eat much either
as long as it doesnt impede his movement or coordination he will be fine

----------


## Faith

He's very well coordinated but he's very slow/sluggish. This morning I woke up and he was back to his regular bright color. Right now, he's brownish-black again. But still eating/still going to the bathroom.

----------


## MantisMan

sounds like issues adjusting to the new settings
maybe put the others in a holding cage and dont feed him for a few days

----------


## Heather

Does his skin look less dry today?

----------


## Heather

Do you have a photo of him?

----------


## Faith

While he looked quite pruny, he never looked dry. I can't explain it but it's very odd. Gonna sneak over there and try my best to get a pic, will post when I do!

----------


## Faith

> sounds like issues adjusting to the new settings
> maybe put the others in a holding cage and dont feed him for a few days


Completely missed this post, what will that do (show if it's the others stressing him maybe?) Not being a smart behind, just genuinely curious  :Smile:

----------


## Faith

Oh and here's the pic!

----------


## MantisMan

he looks fine lol

----------


## Faith

Like I said, his color kept fluctuating and his sluggish-ness worried me. Just making sure, my first time and I'd die if I lost one of them, especially if it was preventable.

----------


## Heather

I think he just may be adjusting, but keep an eye on him. They darken for two reasons usually, to match their backgrounds/homes and due to stress. If he continues to eat and poop (normal poop) and his weight doesn't appear to drop, then that's a good sign. It could be that the pet store didn't give him the appropriate amount of calcium and vitamins, or perhaps their water quality was not good. It's hard to say. I think he'll improve for you.

Keep us posted. I'll check in from time to time to see how it's going.

----------


## Faith

Thanks, I hope so. Will update if anything changes  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Yw  :Smile:

----------

